# Massive Serie V Pickup!



## Maduro PiPs (Jul 5, 2007)

Ok..I couldn't resist!! I already have my fair share...but these are just an excellent cigar!! Andddd...my B&M got them yesterday...so I couldn't resist!!

Here is the damage!!! Now a few of these singles were promised to some CL members....

And LOOK at the new BELI size!!!! Never seen or heard of that one before!!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: 

I should have my V fix now!! LOL


----------



## smakudwn (Aug 3, 2007)

wow those look good esp the Beli size!!!

Great pick up.


----------



## guado (Apr 30, 2007)

belicoso are noe of my fave!


----------



## Marlboro Cigars-cl (Feb 19, 2007)

Very nice pickups; great selection too.


----------



## Cigar Jack (Nov 16, 2005)

I wants! My preciouses!


----------



## JoeyBear (Jul 31, 2007)

I think I wet myself looking at those :biggrin:

Enjoy!!


----------



## ER Doc (Feb 8, 2007)

J - E -a - L - O - U - S


----------



## Lok17 (Jul 31, 2007)

Here I was feeling all good bout my box of double toro.. and you post this... grrr. Damn nice pickup grats!


----------



## Maduro PiPs (Jul 5, 2007)

Lok17 said:


> Here I was feeling all good bout my box of double toro.. and you post this... grrr. Damn nice pickup grats!


You got the V Dbl Toro Greg? That is an excellent stick!! It was my very first one before they were released...unbanded too from Bulz. That stick started the love affair!! LOL


----------



## mrgatorman (Mar 23, 2007)

Now thats just plain mean to make us drool like that...VERY nice pickup. Way pretty sticks...enjoy those man


----------



## Hamaki (Jul 12, 2007)

I don't know why I torture myself and look at these threads. Someone here's certainly a happy camper.


----------



## louistogie (Jun 21, 2007)

Holy cow!
Thats a lot of V.
How are those sticks?


----------



## Slow Triathlete (Jun 14, 2007)

Holy $hit Mario!!! I bet your wallet is a lot lighter now!!


----------



## ilovecl-cl (Apr 30, 2007)

You are one huge cigar whore, you know it???


----------



## Atlasm (Mar 27, 2007)

Totally huge score! I like the Serie V a lot.


----------



## Hamaki (Jul 12, 2007)

Now it makes sense why he gave a way some cigars in a "first person to post" contest. he's just making more room for prettier cigars or he's preparing for a large tax hike. ROFL


----------



## Architeuthis (Mar 31, 2007)

John51277 said:


> You are one huge cigar whore, you know it???


Shut up Johnnie! Squid already has his share! HAH!


----------



## Labman (May 27, 2007)

Man, it's picture after picture of incredible sticks like this that makes me wonder why anyone would think they can take on the LK! Very nice MP.


----------



## forgop-cl (May 7, 2007)

You know what Mario? You suck. :lol:


----------



## Maduro PiPs (Jul 5, 2007)

forgop said:


> You know what Mario? You suck. :lol:


HAHAHAHAHHAHAHAH!!


----------



## g8trbone (Apr 26, 2007)

Mario... I want your job... I could never drop what you do on cigars!!! Holy Cow!!!


----------



## smokem-cl (Aug 16, 2007)

:dribble:


----------



## Tha Criddler (Jul 26, 2007)

Can't wait .
Those pictures are awesome.


----------



## zion698 (Jul 13, 2007)

Maduro PiPs said:


> You got the V Dbl Toro Greg? That is an excellent stick!! It was my very first one before they were released...unbanded too from Bulz. That stick started the love affair!! LOL


The Double Toro is may favorite ... It's a monster but the flavors are incredible.


----------



## Dr. Stogie Fresh (Nov 18, 2005)

Just incredible Mario! Those are great cigars, you can never have enough!


----------



## Maduro PiPs (Jul 5, 2007)

Doc Stogie Fresh said:


> Just incredible Mario! Those are great cigars, you can never have enough!


Ain't that the truth Doc!!!!!


----------



## MikeD (May 20, 2007)

You are one crazy bastid, kid! lol


----------



## Maduro PiPs (Jul 5, 2007)

heyyyy...it's Papa Mike...welcome back!!! LOL


----------



## tobacmon (May 17, 2007)

forgop said:


> You know what Mario? You suck. :lol:


*
BIG TIME-----I"M JEALOUS!----------:baffled: *


----------



## genettim (May 15, 2007)

yep, making me anxious for my order to arrive... can't wait to try them!


----------



## Maduro PiPs (Jul 5, 2007)

tobacmon said:


> *
> BIG TIME-----I"M JEALOUS!----------:baffled: *


Have you ever tried these yet Paul??


----------



## bobbyg29-cl (Apr 21, 2007)

Great pickup...definitely the new cigar of the year in my opinion!

Weren't they also supposed to be coming out with a much smaller ring gauge version of the V?


----------



## Webmeister (Jun 12, 2007)

Righteous score Mario! I love the box of Double Robusto's I got from Jose Oliva at the launch event in Charlotte. It was a tough decision whether to pick them, or the torps, or the figurados. I've smoked 4 sticks since, and they just keep getting better! One of these days, I need to circle back around for the vitolas I missed...


----------



## Maduro PiPs (Jul 5, 2007)

bobbyg29 said:


> Great pickup...definitely the new cigar of the year in my opinion!
> 
> Weren't they also supposed to be coming out with a much smaller ring gauge version of the V?


I know they have a Lancero size which I smoked at an V event, they were selling boxes of 32 I believe. But it is very limited.


----------



## Maduro PiPs (Jul 5, 2007)

Webmeister said:


> Righteous score Mario! I love the box of Double Robusto's I got from Jose Oliva at the launch event in Charlotte. It was a tough decision whether to pick them, or the torps, or the figurados. I've smoked 4 sticks since, and they just keep getting better! One of these days, I need to circle back around for the vitolas I missed...


ME TOO MIKE!!! That was my first box as well and it was a difficult decision. It was great meeting Jose!


----------

